

7 Healthy Alternatives to Coffee at Work - shivbhadragohil
http://time.com/3507066/healthy-coffee-alternatives/

======
Delmania
This article makes the case that coffee is "bad" for people due to sugar and
caffeine. The sugar part I understand, but caffeine is found in teas as well,
and the last I knew, it's impact on the body was only temporary. Outside of
that, black coffee, from what the research I have read, is very healthy for a
lot of people.

